# used plow hook ups



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got a 2002 Chevy Silverado 2500 6.6 Duramax and I'm looking for a plow for it. MY question is what year range GM trucks will have the same plow set up.If I buy a non GM I know the frame mounts are different but how about the controls and wires ect. I wan this to be dependable, I've got a 1976 Chevy with a 454 and a unkown year belt driven fisher 9' plow that is jerry rigged using the same pully as the power stearing pump and I go under the hood once a storm to adjust the belt and pray.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

the truck model will be important, but any answers will be more accurate if you have an idea of what plow you want


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm thinking fisher 8' hd but would also consider other brands depending on price.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

I was in the same boat but my old beater was a '77 chevy with the 350. The plow was reliable and the truck wasn't. I picked up a 2000 chevy 2500 for a good price then looked for a plow. Plow and electrical hookups can differ depending on the model year . It's tough to know what is what for every make plow and truck out there. Start by looking for a good used plow then determine if it'll fit your truck. I looked for a used plow and got one off a 2000 F350. Before I bought it I called my local Boss dealer and made sure it would fit. The plow manufacturer websites can also tell you what model years will work for what mount model. The dealer was good since I explained that the used plow was all I could swing but I would buy a new mount and the wiring from them too. All told I got a 8'6" Boss RT3 Super Duty with some rust for 2K including the new mount, light adapters and a new selenoid ( dealer recommendation - glad I did it ). That's all I needed to make it fit - the main wiring harness crossed over just fine. This site is a great resource too - too bad I found it after I bought the plow and installed it.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Best thing to do is just call your fisher dealer and ask them what you need. Where in mass are you? I know a few places here and a few in New Hampshire.


----------



## whump (Jul 3, 2009)

i have a used plow ,im tring to fit it on a 04 ram 2500. nedd some one reasonable to put it on. i live in ma but would travel 4 good price


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

The main thing is to make sure you have all the correct components, ie mounts, modules and wiring harnesses.

With a Western or Fisher the mounts will be vehicle specific, on the modules they will work on a number of years, GM's make sure you get the same light harnesses, they keep switch grounds from + to -, so be Sure!

With A Meyer Clasic the mounts will run from 01-05 on the MDII they are 01-02, On the wiring everything will be same for any make of truck except the $58 headlamp adapter plugs and a module for DRL if you want them to work.

When your ready give me a call

I have three Meyer MDII 8' plows Two are Diamond Trip Edge plows and one is a C-8 Full Trip, All are like new complete with mounts, modules, wiring, controls and the correct headlamp adapters

Here's a few example sof what I have for you! If you like what you see give me a call

508 753 6617


----------

